# "sister" Camping...at Lake Port State Park...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well I did it again!!!








I towed it all on my own.
I just got back from â€œSisterâ€ campingâ€¦My sister and her 2 girls and me and my 2 girls. It was great! 
6 Girls in an Outbackâ€¦Hey, maybe a new TV showâ€¦LOL








We went to Lakeport State Park for 4 days. All in all it was a great time. 1 evening of heavy rain. But, it was nice and roomy in the 27!!!
Fire, Food and Funâ€¦Oh, and swimming too.
Our site was really nice. Level. Close to the bathhouse. Shade and sun throughout the day.

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

MaeJae,

You go, girl!







(As Oprah would say)

Seriously, though, you have my respect. I wouldn't even want to do it on _my_ own, let alone my wife on her own!!!

Glad you had a good time.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds great. I just camped with 9 year old granddaughter and my sister & her 3 teenaged girls (her adult son joined for 3 nights & hubby for 1). That was pre-OB. I can't wait to go with the new OB but that will have to wait until next year. I haven't been to Lakeport for 20+ years. Did you hear any discussion about availability there over Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Too funny! We have the same tow vehicle( same color) and 26 RS. My brother has the same set up with color but he has the 28RSS. We looked like twins going down the highway last week to Lake George!!
Speaking of Lake George, there were so many OB's there I was begining to loose count! The twins were parked right next to each other







. You should have heard the comments!!!

Happy Camping!!! action


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Sounds great. I just camped with 9 year old granddaughter and my sister & her 3 teenaged girls (her adult son joined for 3 nights & hubby for 1). That was pre-OB. I can't wait to go with the new OB but that will have to wait until next year. I haven't been to Lakeport for 20+ years. Did you hear any discussion about availability there over Labor Day weekend?
> [snapback]50053[/snapback]​


You could try This Link and click on " Make reservations at this park" and just put in the dates you want. It will show you what is available. We stayed in the North campground. The South campground was more quiet, it was also a longer hike to get to the beach.
Also, State Parks have to leave some camp sites unreserved for "drop-ins" If you are up for it, get there early (any state park) and you can request a site upon arrival. (If you are lucky and early enough) Usual check-in is 3:00 p.m.
I'm not sure how early to say to get there for the "line-up"

Not ONE Outback other than ours. (Lots of looks)

It was a nice getaway. Paved roads and a newer playscape. Bathhouse was newer too.

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae

P.S. Jan...try it you'll like it!!!








you can do it with a little practice


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

And for you folks that have never seen the Great Lakes, you don't know what you're missing. This is a Michigander bragging about the lakes surrounding our State that are true inland seas, full of fresh water. Big enough that it takes the best part of a good day's drive to get from one end to the other. Pay us a visit sometime.

Bill


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

MaeJae:































Good for you! I haven't gotten that brave yet. You may inspire me, though!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That great MaeJae
Glad to see that you had a great time









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Mae Jae i need a mentor.







I think I need to start with hitching up







I was a tad low on my bone density scan this week. Weighted activity is called for..








DH said desel was cheaper then gas today. Time to take the Ford for a spin








DH is right about our Water Wonderland. 
jan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> action Mae Jae i need a mentor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan...Baby steps!









MaeJae


----------

